# Introducing the new online Rubik's Cube solver



## ruwix (Jun 3, 2012)

We launched the *Ruwix.com* website with useful Rubik's Cube tools, such as an online timer with built-in scramble generator, and a cube solver application. The Solver is available in different sizes, optimized for mobile devices too. For every widget on the website you can find an embed code if you want to use them on your own website or blog.
Check out the solver on the following link: http://online-rubiks-cube-solver-program.ruwix.com/ on Ruwix.com
Every feedback and suggestion is welcome


----------



## cubernya (Jun 3, 2012)

This looks really nice 

Edit: Just hit solve, and it uses LBL. Try to program it to use Human Kociemba, it would make it a lot better


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2012)

I put in anti-sune, and got a 28 move solution


----------



## cubernya (Jun 3, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I put in anti-sune, and got a 28 move solution


 
I did checkerboard, and got a 108 turn solution.

By the way: it uses QTM


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2012)

Would be more useful if it was optimal in STM or HTMbecause 104 QTM for E2ME2M' is a bit long or 102 for M2U2M2U2. Or even solve with other speedcubing methods...


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2012)

I put in U2M2U2M2R2E2R2E2 and got a 132 move solution 

As for the timer, IMO it really needs keyboard input (yes, even when not fullscreen) and best avg5/avg12, at a minimum.

And for the scrambler, it's a useful idea but you need to use the modern notation for bigger cubes. Look up SiGN or the WCA notation and try to use that. Also, the 3x3 should ideally use a random-state scramble (not random moves). And since you need more than 60 moves for the bigger cubes, why not just let the user enter the number in in a textbox? A dropdown seems kinda silly to me.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I put in U2M2U2M2R2E2R2E2 and got a 132 move solution


 
I got 122 moves for superflip lololol


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, maybe you could simplfy the notation, for example: L L down to L2


----------



## tx789 (Jun 3, 2012)

THe solution for solve the z-perm is :
R U R' U R U U R' U' R U R' U R U U R' U L D R' F L B' L L F' L' B' R U' L' D L L U

You should progame in some of the standard pll algs 
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' is much better for a z-perm


and M2 U2 M2 U2 get a 120 move solution


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2012)

M2U2M2 got 114 moves
Maybe you should try a different solving method.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 4, 2012)

R L U gives a 73 move solution :3


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

Challenge: Who can find the longest scramble with optimal solution?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2012)

Better challenge: who can find the longest solution?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Better challenge: who can find the longest solution?


 I've gotten a 212 on a scramble it gave me


----------



## MWilson (Jun 4, 2012)

Move over, jarcs!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

New Challenge: Highest ratio of solve moves to scramble moves.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 4, 2012)

U F R gives this solution

F' U U B' R B F' U' F U R' U' R U' F' U F U R U' R' U B U' B' U' R' U R U' B U' B' U' R' U R F R U R' U' F' B L U L' U' B' F R U R' U' F' U' B U B' U B U U B' U U L U' R' U L' U' R R D L' B R F' R R B' R' F' L U' R' D R R U


----------



## ruwix (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for all your feedbacks, I am going to think about them. 
Originally the solver was meant to be a demonstration tool for the beginners method because speedcubers won't use this program anyway. I know that the solution is far from optimal because it's using a layer by layer method solving the white face first all the time, putting the pieces in the right places in a certain order. 
Back in 2007 I made a robot (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLyvvMymNZ8) using the same algorithm which also calculates the solution for all the 24 possible orientations of the cube to find the shortest one. The average solution for this one was 82 steps. I tried but I couldn't use this method for the browser application, because it was not stable. The online version is using javascript and apparently browsers can't handle the large amount of calculations.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 4, 2012)

The solver here gives around 22 moves per solution.


----------



## ruwix (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a nice solver but the problem it that it's using flash, mobile devices don't really like it. And you have to install the adobe flash player otherwise browsers can't display it. In a couple years flash will disappear and html5 will take over its place.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool effort.

However, I'd like to ask for a few corrections: http://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/official-rubiks-cube-scrambler-wca/
That URL does *not* contain an official scrambler; "Official" has an exact meaning in cubing. "official" and "wca" should be removed from the URL, else it is simply misleading (and I would expect it to mislead people into thinking they're using "official" WCA scrambles). Further, the page says it generates generates "random permutation" as well as a "25 steps length permutation". That's not what's normally considered a "random permutation", and certainly not up to the quality of WCA scrambles.
Also, the same holds for the URL http://ruwix.com/rubiks-cube-widgets/official-rubiks-cube-scrambler/ and any text links to these pages.

If you'd like a random-permutation scrambler, feel free to use the Mark 2 scrambler. It will also give you access to a more efficient solver.

But anyhow, great to see people making more efforts. It's awesome that everything here is in HTML.


----------



## Phantomcuber3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah the solver is pretty cool. Yet, I reccomend using a faster method to solve it, and lessen the moves to solve it.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> That's not what's normally considered a "random permutation"



True, but the permutation of the cube is still random.


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> New Challenge: Highest ratio of solve moves to scramble moves.



I got 52:1 for a scramble of S'E'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 20, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> True, but the permutation of the cube is still random.



Yeah, same thing for the term "random-state scramble". But no one says "Markov random-state scramble" but me, and no one bothers using other clear terms like "uniform random state scramble" for 3x3x3, so convention *has* to count for something. If you say "random moves", that's accurate enough, but "random permutation" suggest like you're trying to make a misleading distinction.


----------

